# hal не изменяет fstab

## Wanderer_MG

Проблема в том, что при подсоединении, допустим, usb-флешки hal ее успешно видит (проверял через 'hal-device | grep sd'), но никаких изменений в fstab'е не делает, в результате чего, тот же gnome-volume-manager при попытке попасть на флешку выдает 'mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'

hal и dbus собраны со следующими флагами:

sys-apps/dbus-0.36.2 -X -debug -doc -gtk -mono +python -qt +xml2

sys-apps/hal-0.5.4 -debug -doc -pam_console -pcmcia

Из-за чего такое может быть? Это особенность нового hal или просто глюк и мне лучше откатиться на версию 0.4.x?

----------

## fank

ты знаешь, у меня с какого-то времени такой же глюк

на каком ядре сидишь?

----------

## ZByte

Сегодня увидел такой же глюк тока не с флешкой, а с mp3 плейером. Т.е. флешка работает нормально, а вот плейер виден, но записи не добавляются.

Есть тема, что это связано с переходом на Gnome 2.12

----------

## fank

вообще-то у меня кде

----------

## ZByte

С флешкой, я немного обманул. Просто у меня в fstab осталась запись и поэтому гном нормально её монтировал. Как только я её удалил, монтировать теперь приходится руками.

У меня всё вертится под:

```
Gnome 2.12

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.4  -debug -doc -pam_console -pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-070-r1  (-selinux) -static 0 kB

Linux localhost 2.6.13-ck8 #1 Mon Oct 24 01:28:32 MSD 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

----------

## fank

поднимаю вот тему опять

стал разбираться с этой проблемой и выяснил, что механизм обновления fstab изменился и сейчас используется для этих целей pmount

да только и с ним нифига не работает

кто прояснит ситуацию?

----------

## ZByte

у меня проблема разрешилась, тока вот как я этого добился трудно сказать.

Первое что я пытался сделать это пытался обновить hal и udev до стабильной версии. Однако, в процессе этого пришлось вернуть на стабильные пакеты пол гнома и в итоге всё это всё равно не завелось.

После этой неудачи, я вернул все пакеты как было и собрал посвежее ядро (ядро собирал не для того, чтобы эту проблему вылечить, а просто так). И вот, после перезагрузки, у меня всё само, без всяких дополнительних настроек заработало.

Единственнон, что нужно было ещё сделать это удалить из fstab все записи о динамически подключаемых устройствах.

Единственная беда, которая осталась это то, что теперь флешдиск моунтится не в /media/usbdisk , а в /media/sdb1

Ну это просто я не копался в конфигах, думаю это всё можно настроить.

----------

## fank

да как ты этого добился, догадаться несложно

могу поспорить, у тебя стоит hal-0.4.8 или ниже

вопрос в том как заставить работать 0.5.4

у кого-нить это получилось

просто недавно попробовал ivman и новая версия требует последних dbus и hal

есть ли официальное разьяснение?

----------

## ZByte

 *fank wrote:*   

> да как ты этого добился, догадаться несложно
> 
> могу поспорить, у тебя стоит hal-0.4.8 или ниже
> 
> вопрос в том как заставить работать 0.5.4

 

Ну можешь считать, что ты проспорил   :Wink:  : у меня как раз и 0.5.4 и стоит. Вот версии пакетов:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv hal dbus udev pmount hotplug

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.4  -debug -doc -pam_console -pcmcia 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-0.50-r1  +X -debug -doc +gtk (-mono) +python -qt +xml2 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-070-r1  (-selinux) -static 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pmount-0.9.6  +crypt 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r1  43 kB
```

----------

## fank

тогда колись, как вымучил такую ситуацию   :Very Happy: 

----------

## =prox=

Обновил hal, dbus, ivman до последних версий (аналогичны тем, что перечислены в посте выше).  Возникла следующая проблема: флэшка монтируется нормально в /media/usbdisk, флоп упорно не видит, а cd/dvd монтирует в /media/NULL, при этом в логах выводит следующее

```

ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_243310_008

ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_243310_008 is device /dev/hdc

ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

ivman: Giving other programs a chance to mount...

ivman: Attempting to mount device /dev/hdc

ivman: Warning: nonexistent HAL property encountered, NULL substituted for value!

ivman: Running: pmount -u 022 /dev/hdc NULL

ivman: Checking for video DVD in device '/dev/hdc' mounted at '/media/NULL'

ivman: /dev/hdc does not look like a video DVD

ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_243310_008 is device /dev/hdc

ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

ivman: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_243310_008

ivman: Devices table has 2 entries

ivman:   "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_32F9_0C7A"     "/dev/sda1"

ivman:   "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_243310_008"   "/dev/hdc"

ivman: UDI /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_243310_008 is device /dev/hdc

ivman: Device /dev/hdc appears to be mountable

```

Соответственно, если у меня два привода и в обоих стоят диски, то смонтирован оказывается только тот, который был вставлен первым. Подскажите куда копать.

----------

## VoVaN

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-401087-highlight-.html

----------

## fank

нифига не помогло....

хотя в логах увидел после установки 0.5.4 интересную штуку

 *Quote:*   

> usermod[18021]: add `haldaemon' to group `disk'
> 
> usermod[18021]: add `haldaemon' to group `floppy'
> 
> usermod[18021]: add `haldaemon' to group `cdrom'
> ...

 

стоп... надо ещё pmount установить.....

УРА !!!

Работает !!!

правда, маунтит на запись ток юзеру ivman, но это мелочи...

и, кстати, собирал hal без --enable-fstab-sync

спасибо за наводку !!!

----------

